# Google Music Lockscreen controls?



## bruhaha (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm currently on GummyCharged for GB, but was on that 'other' ROM for Froyo(Humble). Anyways, at one point it had controls for google music player right on the lockscreen, and I think in the notification area too. Does anyone know what app that was? I dont think it was Widgetlocker, but I'd love to have whatever it was. If I remember correctly, it also let you wake the phone by hitting any of the four buttons at the bottom, rather than only the power button. Of course, that was only when google music was playing though.

If anyone has any insight, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

that sounds like widgetlocker, its the only app I know of that will let you wake your phone with the hard buttons

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> that sounds like widgetlocker, its the only app I know of that will let you wake your phone with the hard buttons
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


we hope to release gummy charged GBE 2.0 today! it will have tsm, which has lockscreen music controls.


----------



## bruhaha (Aug 20, 2011)

"Gunnermike53 said:


> we hope to release gummy charged GBE 2.0 today! it will have tsm, which has lockscreen music controls.


Awesome! I looked more into widgetlocker, and it definitely wasn't that. The controls were hidden when google music wasn't playing.


----------

